# OTTB Potential buy



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

She is good looking. I read somewhere that over at the knee is good for running and jumping. Something about putting less stress on the lower leg but can't remember for sure. Look on line at TB racers I bet alot are over at the knee


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

She should NOT be in training a week after being on the track. They need 4-6 months of down time to gain weight and get all the "drugs" (if used) out of their system...and to just be a horse for awhile!


----------



## TBLuver (Oct 7, 2011)

Both post above I agree with. 
She is very well put together horse and calf-kneed horses have been known to be better at jumping and running. I would also give her a 6 month time frame to 'calm down' live outside of her normal busy track live is going to be something that she needs accustomed too!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Agree with the 2 posts above. OTTs really do need to have a while off.
Perhaps you could take him, leave him in a paddock and just do bonding on the ground with him or something like that?
He looks like a lovely horse  dont know much about calf-knees sorry. :s
But good luck!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Please correct me if I'm wrong but I thought correct legs were ideal in any situation as oppose to calf knees or being over at the knee. I have always perceived, depending on their severity, calf knees are worse than being over at the knee......


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know much about the over the knee issue. However I've had 4 OTTBs and they were all slightly over the knee and very sound good jumpers. 

I think she's decently put together, though a little straight through the stifle. She looks very classic TB... kind of my weakness. =) 

If you do like her, and decide to keep her, I'd advise some time off. After race training they usually do need a break from everything and it's important that she also develops as a horse. We've had an influx of OTTBs lately and UGH are they not socialized with other horses. Turn her out, let her learn what herd dynamics are so she is not a life long pain in the butt. *steps off her current soap box* Sorry. 

Thoroughbred Chestnut Mare..... he he....


----------



## boomboom (Feb 4, 2011)

Although I do tend to agree that many do need time off, however, that is not always the case. Some do thrive off work, and some light work could not hurt provided she's not in heavy training. That is completely up to the horse though. My guy is slightly over at the knee and see no big issue with it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Many thoroughbred breeders like horses that are a tad over at the knee for high-impact sports such as racing. However, she looks somewhat wasp-waisted. Maybe not that, but there's soemthing going on with her barrel.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Over at the knee is better than behind at the knee. It does not look like she is buckling over at the knee which IS a problem. Flat and straight is best, but a bit over is not an issue. 

She looks a bit low in her heels in front but is not bad altogether. Could use a bit more bone. 

Give her time to "let down." She should be fine.

I would have her vetted on those front legs as it almost looks like she has a beginning bow of her left front..and the right front looks a bit filled. It may be the photo angle too. A bow is not necessarily an issue once it hardens (heard of a good Hunt Cup horse that is bowed and hard in both fronts just the other day).


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes this picture just makes it look like a bow, the other pictures/real life of her she does not have a problem at all there! but thanks for the concern!


----------

